# So cool



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Stumbled across these today and surprisingly have never seen anything like them before.. Definitely going on the birthday list :thumbsup:

[IMG alt="Mechanical Watch Cufflinks-18mm Watch Cufflinks- George Fox- Signature No.3" data-ratio="75.09"]https://georgefoxcufflinks.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/IMG_5915-800x800.jpg.webp[/IMG]

https://georgefoxcufflinks.co.uk/mechanical-watch-cufflinks/


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I could see those ruining a good jacket.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

They are probably very nice but I rarely wear shirts with cuffs nowadays since retiring. Probably would only wear them to weddings, funerals or special events.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

ive got a pair of these. really good value for money,

Unique & Co Stainless Steel Gear Parts Cufflinks - Rococo Jewellery (jewellerybyrococo.com)

Although i want a pair of these with a rotating tourbillon inside!

Unique & Co Watch Movement Steel Cufflinks QC-233 (johnpass.co.uk)


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Welsh Wizard said:


> They are probably very nice but I rarely wear shirts with cuffs nowadays since retiring. Probably would only wear them to weddings, funerals or special events.


 Ooh.. no..

Going out anytime.. shirt, cufflinks, waistcoat, dress trousers, polished to perfection boots (no tie but one tucked in waistcoat pocket). Stand next to one of those "this is my designer everything" guys and.. Boom! Fight those ladies off..

Or its my handsome cheeky smile..


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> Ooh.. no..
> 
> Going out anytime.. shirt, cufflinks, waistcoat, dress trousers, polished to perfection boots (no tie but one tucked in waistcoat pocket). Stand next to one of those "this is my designer everything" guys and.. Boom! Fight those ladies off..
> 
> Or its my handsome cheeky smile..


 Dapper Dan eh? lol


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Im assuming they will have a power reserve that will out last all but the most rock star night outs but how do you winde them up, I see no crown.

My main concern though, with an exposed movement like that they will require regular services!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I've never once, nor will I ever have an article of clothing in which these could be employed. Never got the point. High maintenance isn't my thing. I don't like to fuss with what I wear. If it takes me longer than 5 minutes to get dressed I'm not happy and not doing things right.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

JayDeep said:


> I've never once, nor will I ever have an article of clothing in which these could be employed. Never got the point. High maintenance isn't my thing. I don't like to fuss with what I wear. If it takes me longer than 5 minutes to get dressed I'm not happy and not doing things right.


 Being single equates to planning.


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

Buried in a drawer somewhere, I have a pair of cufflinks that look very much like this:









And all the wobbly bits wobble :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm with @Welsh Wizardand @JayDeepon this.

Since retiring I try studiously to avoid any situation that will require me to wear items like ties and cufflinks, and between about April and October long trousers or socks.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

What about these instead?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183756422071?


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Bricey said:


> What about these instead?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183756422071?
> 
> ...


 Take my money!! :jawdrop1:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Highland Laddie said:


> Stumbled across these today and surprisingly have never seen anything like them before.. Definitely going on the birthday list :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> https://georgefoxcufflinks.co.uk/mechanical-watch-cufflinks/


 PM me your address, I have a set of similar cufflinks that I'll dig out and send to you.

I barely wear a shirt these days to have them on with.

Al


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

For the Rolex collector who wants to go that little bit too far... cufflinks featuring the caliber 1600 movement at a mere £2,400 from George Fox:


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

al_kaholik said:


> PM me your address, I have a set of similar cufflinks that I'll dig out and send to you.
> 
> I barely wear a shirt these days to have them on with.
> 
> Al


 Thanks mate, what a gent!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> What about these instead?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183756422071?
> 
> ...


 I'm disappointed only one cufflink is a watch. You could have one on each wrist for different timezones, or (whisper it quietly) go double wristed.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a set somewhere... but since getting rid of all my formal, double cuffed shirts, not used much anymore... they're hardly de rigueur on a Hawaiian shirt!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

spinynorman said:


> I'm disappointed only one cufflink is a watch. You could have one on each wrist for different timezones, or (whisper it quietly) go double wristed.


 I am sure the right seamstress could add extra link holes to your cuffs, potentially you could get a few more on each side...


----------

